
The wheels on the new Mac Pro don't have locks. They cost 550$ - haunter
https://np.reddit.com/r/CrappyDesign/comments/f9w94p/the_wheels_on_the_new_mac_pro_dont_have_locks/
======
rvz
That's the whole point. Wheels = $550, Wheels + Lock will soon equal $799+

Apple deliberately does this nonsense to later improve it later only for them
to sell it at a higher price. You're the bigger fool for buying the first
version of a new form factor, which is always a red flag in Apple products.

